

Entity Framework 6 vs NHibernate 4 - deedee
http://www.devbridge.com/articles/entity-framework-6-vs-nhibernate-4/

======
jl00080
NHibernate’s community is lack of leadership. Especially when its rival is EF,
an open source project backed by MS.

